# DOS video program running in Windows



## PB1856 (Oct 23, 2002)

Hello, I am a sys admin in a windows environment and have a question about a DOS program. A client has asked us to install this DOS program VFD 1.7 on our lab PC's for students to use. Not too familiar anymore with DOS or anything, I am weary of implications this could cause on our systems. I am afraid students using the lab pc's and running this program can cause damage or it can cause a break in security. Basically, I don't know who to monitor the application and the users of it.

So if anyone could shed some light on the subject in general about this situation, I would greatly appreciate it. My position is why should we have to run a DOS program in our environment.

~~~~~~~~~
VFD v1.7 (Video For DOS) is a DOS command-line motion video cross- compiler that creates and converts among FLI, FLC, AVI (dib & rle) formats plus MPG input. Reads and extracts BMP, RLE, DIB, TGA, PCX. Many FX and editing features. Includes AVI player for DOS, and adds/displays AVI text comments. Req 286, 4Mb,
Fixed Disk.

VFD can be found at: http://www.filelibrary.com/Contents/Multi-Platform/92/.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________
Specifically, the file you referred to is listed here:

http://www.filelibrary.com/Contents/Multi-Platform/92/13.html

but the download link is apparently bad (or down),
so I couldn't check the program.

You didn't mention what version of Windows you
have, but if students currently have access to a
DOS box, this program prolly couldn't give them
any more security access.

However, if this program will truly run on a 286,
the graphics are prolly only 16 colors, unless it
allows for large differences in systems and video
cards. And it may not run at all on modern systems.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

Whoa, that is indeed a strange request. I think the real question is...why do they *need* this program (instead of using a Windows-based modern tool to accomplish the same tasks).
From what I can tell, the only special feature of the program is the conversion of FLI/FLIC based animations. However, I haven't seen one of those in over a decade now...

Find out what they're actually try to accomplish with this tool and then maybe we can recommend a better Windows-based program to accomplish the task.

FYI, if your systems currently allow DOS access then a previously made statement in this thread is 100% correct. This program wouldn't provide any additional security loopholes that don't exist in your systems already. However, if you do not provide command prompt (i.e. DOS) access, then, opening this would create an immediate (and massive) security hole.


----------



## PB1856 (Oct 23, 2002)

Thank you for your replies. The lab PC's this application will be installed on will be Windows 2000 PC's. I contacted the professor requesting the software and he basically needs a program that builds MPEGs from a set of images in WindowsNT/2000. He is open to a windows based application, he just could not find one. 

So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thank you!

Pete


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

Potentially a two-step process depending on the source graphics files (if they're old PCX's as an example)

First, I'd use a program like "Blaze Media Convert" to convert all of the images to a BMP (bitmap) or other high-color/high-res format.

Then, try a program like Robotfunk Flowmotion (http://download.com.com/3000-2194-9088149.html?tag=lst-0-21), although, it may be a bit difficult for the academic crowd. <sly grin>

Seriously though, download.com should be full of free, inexpensive, and very expensive programs to convert images to MPEG format. Ulead software makes some great tools too.


----------



## PB1856 (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks again guys! Need more help. The client is putting up a huge fight over this and just trying to get more ammo for my defense why we shouldn't have an application that was made for DOS back in 1995 running on new Win2k PC's in a PC lab environment.

We also have java 2 sdk installed on the PC's and his argument is why should we care about this VFD program and not the java compilers. I am going to continue to search on this issue, but any help from you guys is GREATLY appreciated!!

Pete


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

oh god, I can come up with a thousand reasons...here are a few of my favorites...

- Performance, DOS apps suck when running in 2000
- Stability, DOS apps are technically "emulated" (please, no one flame me if you don't understand what I mean by this...this isn't virtual PC emulation I'm talking about here...lol) in a 2000/XP environment
- Backwards tool for an educational environment...it's a tool that they will never use in the corporate environment...that's like forcing electrical engineering students to power all of their labs with a steam powered generator, or auto mechanics learning how to work on generators (instead of alternators)
- Finally, just because it's dumb. It lacks style, intelligence, and creativity. He's really making me wonder if his teaching license needs to be reviewed. It is original though (editing MPEG's in DOS)...that's gotta be worth a few points.

As far as comparing the Java 2 environment to DOS...I'm not even touching this. It underlines and bold faces my final comment regarding regular educator reviews.

I'm sorry this guy is being so difficult with you over such a pointless issue. I've debate this type of B.S. in companies before. Such a waste of time... ;-)


----------



## PB1856 (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey CPUHACK, thanks so much for all your info and help on this issue. This issue with the professor snowballed big time and somehow got the whole department involved (chairpersons, professors, etc). Where we stand now is basically everyone rallied behind myself and the IT Dept and the professor now needs to find a windows-based alternative. It got pretty ugly there and I am sure this will come back up when he says he can't find a suitable alternative.

Well, thanks again!!

Also, if anyone has any suggestions on possible programs as an alternative, please let me know. It would help out me alot so I can give him a viable alternative, which will put this horrible mess behind everyone here.

Thanks again!!


----------

